# Creeped out by dead people's pictures?



## mp7251 (Dec 31, 2013)

Is anyone else bothered by pictures posted all over the internet when seeing pics of bbws or ssbbws and you know they've been deceased for a while? Like Cindy G, Teighlor, Betsy ect... They are not posted for the same reason that past celebrities are still shown.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been blessed to know some of the women who've since passed.

I don't get creeped out or insulted when I see their pics posted by trolls who weren't able to know these wonderful people personally. 

Not everyone follows the goings on within the fat world, so I don't feel certain that everyone is aware of the passings of the women they fap to. To many, they're just pics that they find sexy.

Rather than be upset, I'm taken back to times at dances or BBW events that I was able to share with the deceased.

I'm sure others feel different. However, much of their lives were lived through the internet, so one can't suddenly recoil and be upset when their pics show up on websites in a non reverent way.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you get creeped out when you see family photos with dead relatives in them?


----------



## Russell Williams (Dec 31, 2013)

My mother made a photo album of events from 1937 to 1940. I have just finished going through it, scanning the pictures, and putting them on a flash drive so that my brother and sister and their children will all have copies of the album. As I would go through the album, it was a somewhat sobering thought to realize that almost everybody in the pictures was now dead. However, it did not creep me out. Even seeing pictures of my mother and father, now dead, having fun with other relatives, most of whom are now dead, and going hiking or canoeing or to shows.


I also happen to have a bunch of pictures of Peggy Williams. Her pictures are still for sale on the Internet but the pictures I have of her are pictures I personally took. Peggy was very, very proud of her looks and her personality. I strongly suspect that, if she is in some form of consciousness somewhere, she would be very happy to have men once again enjoying the view of her body.

Some people will not agree with the above, some people may agree with the above.


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 31, 2013)

I think those women wanted to bee seen, especially seen being happy doing what they wanted to.That is why they sought the "limelight". I have had people take issue with me for buying videos of a deceased SSBBW from her clips4sale store. Is it any different than people that buy and put up posters/calenders of Marylin Monroe in a bikini or short dress ?


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 31, 2013)

I get creeped out when I see old videos or pictures posted and idiots are like "damn if she weren't dead i'd tap that" but for the most part Phil is right. 

Some of the younger cronies weren't around when these women were alive so they're seeing the pictures for the first time. Its no different than someone jacking off to half naked pictures of Aaliyah, Marylin Monroe or prime-Whitney Houston.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 1, 2014)

yes i do. i think it's pitiful and sad especially when you realize that a lot of these people even kept what they did private from family and the general public. some of them did not want everyone knowing exactly what they did. and unlike Marilyn etc... these people belonged to a small world where people were likely to have met them. i've met quite a lot of them myself and liked them as human beings. i can honestly say haven't met a web model that i thought was a bad person. i might not agree with them about some things or they might not have always been perfect but they were generally good people. the very saddest thing of all is the people who knew them when they were alive and are still wanking to their pix anyway and even talking about them in a disrespectful way, and there are a LOT of them --just plain insensitive. the sad thing is what you do on the net never dies so it's just a double warning that you should make sure you are actually proud of what you leave behind you on this earth. some were not very proud of or very open about what they did even when they were alive so it's it's regretful to think that they've left it behind in the hands of people who just don't care.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 1, 2014)

it's especially creepy when you consider how many people there are who are still alive and active and actually available


----------



## moore2me (Jan 1, 2014)

*I think it would be okay to continue some of their photos, etc, under the following circumstances:
*
1. If the deceased person's family needed (and wanted) money that might come to the family from the use. 

2. If the wishes of the deceased person was to achieve notoriety as a webmodel and would want to continue being remembered that way. It is a wide variety of how some people want to be remembered (if at all).

3. If it involved some contractual agreement that the deceased entered into before they died. (Some debts continue to be part of a will's probate.)


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 1, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> yes i do. i think it's pitiful and sad especially when you realize that a lot of these people even kept what they did private from family and the general public. some of them did not want everyone knowing exactly what they did. and unlike Marilyn etc... these people belonged to a small world where people were likely to have met them. i've met quite a lot of them myself and liked them as human beings. i can honestly say haven't met a web model that i thought was a bad person. i might not agree with them about some things or they might not have always been perfect but they were generally good people. the very saddest thing of all is the people who knew them when they were alive and are still wanking to their pix anyway and even talking about them in a disrespectful way, and there are a LOT of them --just plain insensitive. the sad thing is what you do on the net never dies so it's just a double warning that you should make sure you are actually proud of what you leave behind you on this earth. some were not very proud of or very open about what they did even when they were alive so it's it's regretful to think that they've left it behind in the hands of people who just don't care.



One whom I am thinking about specifically sought out national TV and last I checked her clips4sale store is still up despite her passing years ago. Some others have done porn to physical media (VHS,DVD) available through major porn companies and have been on national TV. Neither is a small closed group. I think people just like to to claim the moral high ground by stating they don't do this or that. Unless you can communicate with the deceased how do you know how they feel?


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 1, 2014)

Pictures of nude models is art, so it's not particularly creepy to me if they've passed on. However, pics of my dead relatives depress the crap out of me.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 1, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> yes i do. i think it's pitiful and sad especially when you realize that a lot of these people even kept what they did private from family and the general public. some of them did not want everyone knowing exactly what they did.



Perhaps, but no one is naive enough to think that you can keep a secret on the internet. Case in point, years ago, a guy who met my then wife via her job, posted all over the internet where she worked. She was/is a web model, and within a day she was getting calls in her office from men looking to meet her in person. It took a lot of effort to make that die down.

My point here is that a person's death actually has little to do with it, since a family member can also discover a person's "other" life while that person is still alive.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 2, 2014)

wrestlingguy said:


> Perhaps, but no one is naive enough to think that you can keep a secret on the internet. Case in point, years ago, a guy who met my then wife via her job, posted all over the internet where she worked. She was/is a web model, and within a day she was getting calls in her office from men looking to meet her in person. It took a lot of effort to make that die down.
> 
> My point here is that a person's death actually has little to do with it, since a family member can also discover a person's "other" life while that person is still alive.



that's very true, however there are still quite a few people who have had unrealistic expectations about their privacy and think they can keep their personal lives separate especially when they are new to it. just like they also think they can control their image because they have a copyright. sounds good in theory, in practice it doesn't work that well. there were even a lot of people on dims who thought they could keep their interest private on a publicly available site until they received a rude awakening because a web model outed it via the feedism fantasy. unfortunately unrealistic expectations are pretty common. but however unrealisitic the expectation it doesn't make it any less creepy to exploit a dead person especially if someone knows that they did have said unrealistic expectations about limiting who knew about them. it doesn't stop their intentions from sucking.


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 4, 2014)

Are you seriously asking me if I'd rather fuck the dead?


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 4, 2014)

mediaboy said:


> Are you seriously asking me if I'd rather fuck the dead?



you got it


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2014)

mediaboy said:


> Are you seriously asking me if I'd rather fuck the dead?



That would be more of a job for any of the following 
"The Spectre" 
"The Phantom Stranger"
"Dr. Fate"
"Dr. Strange"

Superman may be out of luck here....


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 4, 2014)

mediaboy said:


> Are you seriously asking me if I'd rather fuck the dead?





superodalisque said:


> you got it


Wow, Goth flashback! 

"Loving you was like loving the dead..."

("Black No. 1" by Type O Negative. Not linking, but it's a suitably creepy song.)


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 5, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> That would be more of a job for any of the following
> "The Spectre"
> "The Phantom Stranger"
> "Dr. Fate"
> ...



Edgar Allan Poe.

Seriously.

He would have one glass of cooking sherry and wake up with his pants missing next to a corpse in a morgue.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 5, 2014)

mediaboy said:


> Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> He would have one glass of cooking sherry and wake up with his pants missing next to a corpse in a morgue.



I don't think Poe would have stopped with one glass of cooking sherry...


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I don't think Poe would have stopped with one glass of cooking sherry...



No, he'd probably have had brandy.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 13, 2014)

EMH1701 said:


> No, he'd probably have had brandy.



After writing "A Cask of Amontillado" I imagine he swore off sherry for life.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jan 16, 2014)

Saoirse said:


> Do you get creeped out when you see family photos with dead relatives in them?



If people are wanking to them....then yes.


----------



## edvis (Jan 18, 2014)

I was thinking this was a thread on pics of dead people until I opened it. As long as it's not of them in a casket it don't bother me. Cause with pics of relatives that I know who have passed I just remember them as they were and remember the good times. The same with celebrities and others I have known. What does bother me is pics of people when they are in pain and suffering.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 18, 2014)

edvis said:


> I was thinking this was a thread on pics of dead people until I opened it. As long as it's not of them in a casket it don't bother me. Cause with pics of relatives that I know who have passed I just remember them as they were and remember the good times. The same with celebrities and others I have known. What does bother me is pics of people when they are in pain and suffering.



what if they were in pain and suffering and you just didn't know? and what if the job they were in ended in them having even more pain and suffering or maybe even contributed to their death? some people really aren't capable of carrying all of the weight they try to carry. it's an individual thing and not everyone can do it to a certain level without it causing them some serious issues. and what about the people who are getting off on the idea, true or not, that they died specifically_ because_ they got to be that size?


----------



## edvis (Jan 19, 2014)

It's video of people like the 1000 lb ones that have to get walls removed to get them out that I avoid. Example;Inside Edition and when the stupid 'reality shows' following Farah Fawcett. I see or hear the commercials and that lets me know that I won't waste my time watching it. Or worse it's on a tabliod and when that happens I avert my eyes to something else when I'm in the checkout line. I'm not immune to it, but I guesse my job as an adult mental health case manager helps me cope and in turn helps me help others deal with things like that. Plus I don't go looking for pics. And as far as bbw models I don't follow them. I love BBW's, but I don't follow them and I have my own opinion of the model section on this forum. I would do a google search if I was so inclined, but I don't frequent that section of this forum.


superodalisque said:


> what if they were in pain and suffering and you just didn't know? and what if the job they were in ended in them having even more pain and suffering or maybe even contributed to their death? some people really aren't capable of carrying all of the weight they try to carry. it's an individual thing and not everyone can do it to a certain level without it causing them some serious issues. and what about the people who are getting off on the idea, true or not, that they died specifically_ because_ they got to be that size?


----------



## edvis (Jan 19, 2014)

I like watching the three stooges, but didnt like the fact that Moe decided to replace curly because he didnt think he would recover from a stroke. It doesn't bother me to see curly knowing that happened, I just appreciate his comic artistry and appreciate that. And the same with mae West. I kno she had some problems, but I just appreciate her as an entertainer. I guesse I just appreciate the time people spent alive and don't think about their demise. Everyone has their own story so I like to concentrate on the positive part of their life no matter what size they are.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 21, 2014)

edvis said:


> I like watching the three stooges, but didnt like the fact that Moe decided to replace curly because he didnt think he would recover from a stroke. It doesn't bother me to see curly knowing that happened, I just appreciate his comic artistry and appreciate that. And the same with mae West. I kno she had some problems, but I just appreciate her as an entertainer. I guesse I just appreciate the time people spent alive and don't think about their demise. Everyone has their own story so I like to concentrate on the positive part of their life no matter what size they are.



He didn't recover from the stroke. He has several more after his 1946 one and died 6 years later. Moe did the right thing as Curly was never going to be Curly again.


----------

